# [boot] Plein d'erreur au boot [résolu]

## KeNNys

Bonjour à tous,

Aujourd'hui jhe reboot mon gentoo.

Jusqu'à present je n'avait pas d'erreur , mais là j'ai plein de truc qui parle d'udev ????

je vcomprends pas et sa va trop vite pour que j'arrive a lire.

avez vous deja eu un truc comme cela ?

et comment faire en sorte que sa boot sans erreur ?

----------

## Xytovl

Il y a certainement eu des changements dans les règles de udev. Tu n'as pas de fichiers de configuration à mettre à jour avec dispatch-conf par exemple ?

Si ça ne corrige pas le problème essaie de refaire un sync et un emerge --deep world, peut-être que tu as raté une mise à jour à faire.

----------

## brubru

Les nouvelles versions d'udev beuglent avec CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 activé, verifie que tu as bien:

```

grep DEPRECATED /boot/config

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

```

Bruno

----------

## KeNNys

 *brubru wrote:*   

> Les nouvelles versions d'udev beuglent avec CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 activé, verifie que tu as bien:
> 
> ```
> 
> grep DEPRECATED /boot/config
> ...

 

Oui sa je l'ai.

j'ai essayer ed suivre les instructions de Xytovl avec un "dispatch-conf" mais c'est a rien y comprendre. DOonc j'ai fait un emerge --deep world et j'ai ete bloque par zlib, et comme un c.o.n j'ai fait un umerge de zlib et maintenant je ne peut plus faire d'emerge   :Shocked: 

J'ai  *Quote:*   

> ImportError: libz.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> 

 

----------

## Xytovl

Pour le dispatch-conf voilà le principe :

Quand un paquet est mis à jour et qu'il modifie des fichiers dans /etc (principalement), portage conserve l'ancien fichier et en crée un nouveau du type ._cfgxxxx. dispatch-conf (il y a aussi etc-update et certainement d'autres) permet de voir les différences entre les anciens fichiers et les nouveaux.

Une règle assez simple c'est de se souvenir si on a modifié le fichier en question, si ce n'est pas le cas simplement utiliser la nouvelle version (u dans dispatch-conf). Sinon choisir entre éditer le nouveau, faire un merge ou ignorer le nouveau. Attention parce que souvent les changements sont des variables en plus ou des changements de noms et ça ne marche pas si on conserve simplement l'ancien.

En principe portage te prévient quand il y a des fichiers de configuration à traiter, avec un message à la fin de l'exécution de emerge, je n'ai plus le texte exact en tête.

----------

## Ezka

Au choix :

- tu as activé la feature magique d'emerge à savoir : buildsyspkg ; et rien n'est grave. Il te suffit d'appeler emerge sur le tbz2 de ta version de zlib (y a une option -k ou -K) et tu retrouves tes binaires d'antan comme si de rien n'était,

- cherche sur le site de gentoo, j'ai le souvenir d'une tinderbox ou quelque chose comme ça où se trouve pas mal de sys-libs pré-compilée pour te sortir de ce genre de bordel btw : http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/

- t'as l'option du liveCD+chroot pour construire un package et l'installer, pas sur que ça marche ...

- voir là https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-819063.html

bonne lecture

edit : liens

----------

## Xytovl

 *KeNNys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'ai essayer ed suivre les instructions de Xytovl avec un "dispatch-conf" mais c'est a rien y comprendre. DOonc j'ai fait un emerge --deep world et j'ai ete bloque par zlib, et comme un c.o.n j'ai fait un umerge de zlib et maintenant je ne peut plus faire d'emerge  
> 
> J'ai  *Quote:*   ImportError: libz.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Fais attention avec les unmerge ! emerge a du te dire que ça fait partie du profil système et que ça risquait d'endommager l'installation. Par exemple python et gcc dépendent de zlib, impossible alors de le réinstaller simplement. Est-ce que tu peux encore lancer la commande emerge ?

Si tu ne peux pas, il faut ajouter les fichiers de zlib manuellement

/lib/libz.so -> libz.so.1.2.3

/lib/libz.so.1 -> libz.so.1.2.3

/lib/libz.so.1.2.3

/usr/include/zconf.h

/usr/include/zlib.h

/usr/lib/libz.a

/usr/lib/libz.so

Si je ne me trompe pas il suffit que ce soit compilé pour la bonne architecture (i686, amd64 etc et le bon -march), tu peux piocher dans les paquets de distributions binaires (debian, slackware par exemple) et copier ça dans le système de fichiers.

----------

## KeNNys

Merci a tous pour votre réponse,

mais bon malheureusement pour moi c'est un peu trop tard, j'ai réussi a tout casse.

Je pensais qu'avec le portage je pouvais réstaurer et j'ai tout restaurer.

Il faut a present que je reconfigure tout car sa m'a écrasé tout les fichiers de config comme le fstab etc...

Je vous tiendrais informé.

Merci encore à tous.

----------

